# Duda al mezclar familias logicas:CMOS y TTL



## ferpasc (Oct 30, 2011)

Hola soy Fernando y este es mi primer mensaje en este foro el cual esta buenisimooo. Bueno mi duda es si puedo conectar un integrado ttl 7490 que es un contador con un decodificador cmos 4511 lo simule en el livewire y no funciona por eso me surgio la duda . Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2011)

Salvo algunas excepciones *si* se puede, ojo con la tensión de alimentación general.


----------



## ferpasc (Oct 30, 2011)

ahh bueno entonces voy a tener que probarlo en una protoboard gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## BKAR (Oct 30, 2011)

una recomendación...no te acostumbres a usar el livewire para simular 
los TTLs al aire lo toma como 0!!! y varios caen asi por hacer caso al simulador...
algunos contadores..no cuentan...jaja me acuerdo que el 74ls192, no carga las entradas paralelas y otras cosas mas
bueno..
recuerda TTL a 5vol +-5%...y no dejes entradas al aire en los CMOS


----------



## ferpasc (Oct 31, 2011)

Gracias BKAR pero ya decidi no voy a mezcalarlos jejeje lo probe y no anduvo asi que me voy por el ttl


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 31, 2011)

Si se puede siempre y cuando ambos tengan el mismo voltaje de alimentacion (5V) o intenta usando la serie 74HC que tambien es CMOS pero compatible pin a pin con la TTL


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 4, 2011)

Pues en las datasheet de Fairchild el 4511 usa un V de entrada alto a 5V minimo de 3.5V mientras el 7490 usa un V de salida tipico de 3.4V en las mismas condiciones por lo que podria no activar el cambio de estado en el circuito CMOS y eso explicaria el por que no sirva.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 5, 2011)

también hay que cuidar como toma los estados..me explico..para un CMOS 1.5vol es "0" pero para un TTL 1.5vol es "1"...de preferencia usar solo TTLs o solo CMOSs


----------

